# Stereotypes of Dubai Expats



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Dubai expat stereotypes: from Jumeirah Janes to Palm Posers - Telegraph

Any thoughts? Who's missing? Which stereotype doesn't work for you? Which ones would you add?

For the newcomers (those who arrived in the last few years) you probably missed out on this:

http://www.mrsmadisondubai.com

I am leaving in a hour for a place where I will have no (I repeat, NO) internet access for a week.

I expect this to be turned into a 100+ page thread by the time I return 

On your mark, get set....GO!


----------



## T'challa_Udaku (Nov 14, 2014)

TallyHo said:


> Dubai expat stereotypes: from Jumeirah Janes to Palm Posers - Telegraph
> 
> Any thoughts? Who's missing? Which stereotype doesn't work for you? Which ones would you add?
> 
> ...


I heard there is also a satwa Sally and a mirdif Mary. The last month or so, oddly enough, 4 jumeirah Janes have been frequenting my boxing gym. I do know a palm poser. He's an actual tosspot tbf. Your very typical "life is great" or "today's chill spot anantara" regular fb/instagram posts.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
Well I just looked at that gallery in the Telegrapgh article - what a load of bollox that was!
Shallow, inaccurate, pointless, mark missing crap!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

The only thing i will say, is that people in the Emirates, and Expats in general are a "Glass half full" type of people, they're generally positive in their outlook in life.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

The drunk migrant, in Muslim country, complaining that other migrants are eroding his way of life. Refutes any counter criticism on the basis he has morals, yet ends most evenings out in Bur Dubai.


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

The bitter left wing Scot, who doesn't pay tax, complaining about drunk Englishmen not paying tax.


----------



## Zayfran (Jul 19, 2015)

^
Love the Scots. Irish deserve a special mention too. Anyone who tried to blow up Thatcher is all right in my book.

Bald, Middle-Englanders complaining about Scousers, Immigrants and what not on the other hand....


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

iggles said:


> The bitter left wing Scot,.


Not bitter, Iggles. *Better*

Now, off you pop.


----------



## Roxtec Blue (Jan 14, 2013)

Zayfran said:


> ^
> Love the Scots. Irish deserve a special mention too. Anyone who tried to blow up Thatcher is all right in my book.
> 
> Bald, Middle-Englanders complaining about Scousers, Immigrants and what not on the other hand....


Zayfran
How sad.
Are you seriously saying anybody who tries to kill or injure another is "alright in your book"? I'm certainly no Margaret Thatcher supporter but your statement is beyond contempt. It is neither humorous or acceptable. Perhaps you should consider what you are proporting by posting such disgusting statements. I hope nobody ever wishes such action or outcomes on you or your loved ones.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Zayfran said:


> ^
> Love the Scots. Irish deserve a special mention too. Anyone who tried to blow up Thatcher is all right in my book.
> 
> Bald, Middle-Englanders complaining about Scousers, Immigrants and what not on the other hand....


How big is the chip on your shoulder?

I truly hope the UK deny you access to our country, you're as bad as any terrorist.

Despicable, words honestly fail me, you advocate killing people?

I have never, ever been so outraged by any post, but this, you are beyond contempt.


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

As an expat, I'd describe my self as a social media whore. I do on purpose post stuff to my Instagram and facebook pages usually around Monday 7am UK time, of beaches, brunches or anything nice I've done. Or have a have a selfie with the hot Russian. I do it more to wind up my friends. 

Other than that I don't relate to any of the stereotypes. I think I am quite normal and humble outside of my "iggles" persona.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

iggles said:


> As an expat, I'd describe my self as a social media whore. I do on purpose post stuff to my Instagram and facebook pages usually around Monday 7am UK time, of beaches, brunches or anything nice I've done. Or have a have a selfie with the hot Russian. I do it more to wind up my friends.
> 
> Other than that I don't relate to any of the stereotypes. I think I am quite normal and humble outside of my "iggles" persona.


But we, who know you, still think you're a ****.

Happy birthday mate.


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

Zayfran said:


> ^
> Love the Scots. Irish deserve a special mention too. Anyone who tried to blow up Thatcher is all right in my book.
> 
> Bald, Middle-Englanders complaining about Scousers, Immigrants and what not on the other hand....


Not cool :nono:

:ban:


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

Zayfran said:


> ^
> Love the Scots. Irish deserve a special mention too. Anyone who tried to blow up Thatcher is all right in my book.
> 
> Bald, Middle-Englanders complaining about Scousers, Immigrants and what not on the other hand....


You're despicable. I hope you get banned here. 
That's all. In another time, another place I would have said a lot more.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

QOFE said:


> You're despicable. I hope you get banned here.
> That's all. In another time, another place I would have said a lot more.


Great restraint, I'd have ****ing smacked the ****...


----------



## nagib_91 (Mar 14, 2014)

alot of internet keyboard warriors in this thread


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

nagib_91 said:


> alot of internet keyboard warriors in this thread


Hang on, someone suggests the killing of a Prime Minister is good?

Anyone that advocates death to someone who doesn't agree with their views is hypocritical at the very least.

And deserves to die ;-)


----------



## nagib_91 (Mar 14, 2014)

The Rascal said:


> Hang on, someone suggests the killing of a Prime Minister is good?
> 
> Anyone that advocates death to someone who doesn't agree with their views is hypocritical at the very least.
> 
> And deserves to die ;-)



internet keyboard warrior

1. A Person who, being unable to express his anger through physical violence (owning to their physical weakness, lack of bravery and/or conviction in real life), instead manifests said emotions through the text-based medium of the internet, usually in the form of aggressive writing that the Keyboard Warrior would not (for reasons previously mentioned) be able to give form to in real life.


----------



## notdave (Jul 11, 2015)

hypocrite
[hip-uh-krit]

noun
1. a person who pretends to have virtues, moral or religious beliefs, principles, etc., that he or she does not actually possess, especially a person whose actions belie stated beliefs.

2. a person who feigns some desirable or publicly approved attitude, especially one whose private life, opinions, or statements belie his or her public statements.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

nagib_91 said:


> internet keyboard warrior
> 
> 1. A Person who, being unable to express his anger through physical violence (owning to their physical weakness, lack of bravery and/or conviction in real life), instead manifests said emotions through the text-based medium of the internet, usually in the form of aggressive writing that the Keyboard Warrior would not (for reasons previously mentioned) be able to give form to in real life.


irony
noun
the expression of one's meaning by using language that normally signifies the opposite, typically for humorous or emphatic effect.


You probably think the work "gullible" is not in the dictionary.


----------



## notdave (Jul 11, 2015)

The Rascal said:


> You probably think the word "gullible" is not in the dictionary.


I've heard that too...


----------



## T'challa_Udaku (Nov 14, 2014)

Well this escalated quickly. I doubt it's what TallyHo had in mind. Oh well...


----------



## notdave (Jul 11, 2015)

Expat Forum thread goes off topic... hold the front page...

:shocked:


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

T'challa_Udaku said:


> Well this escalated quickly. I doubt it's what TallyHo had in mind. Oh well...


What do you expect? Trotskyites with chips on their shoulders.


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

I am so hungover.


----------



## notdave (Jul 11, 2015)

The Rascal said:


> Puff.


Enough said...


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)




----------



## T'challa_Udaku (Nov 14, 2014)

The Rascal said:


> What do you expect? Trotskyites with chips on their shoulders.


Any update on your "friend"? We need updates should our fellow friends ever find themselves in such predicament.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

T'challa_Udaku said:


> Any update on your "friend"? We need updates should our fellow friends ever find themselves in such predicament.


He's a bit hungover today so talks bollocks...


----------



## notdave (Jul 11, 2015)

The Rascal said:


> He's a bit hungover today so talks more bollocks than usual...


There... fixed that for you...


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

The Rascal said:


> Anyone that advocates death to someone who doesn't agree with their views is hypocritical at the very least.


You're right, all to easy to criticise and forget the good work that was done.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Mr Rossi said:


> You're right, all to easy to criticise and forget the good work that was done.


She doesn't look particularly happy does she.


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

Mr Rossi said:


> You're right, all to easy to criticise and forget the good work that was done.


pretty low by you, implying Thatcher was involved or knew about what jimmy was up to.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

iggles said:


> pretty low by you, implying Thatcher was involved or knew about what jimmy was up to.


What do you expect from the haters?


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

The Rascal said:


> What do you expect from the haters?


I dunno, i just wouldn't scoop to that level. 

Whatever I am hungover, I am not gonna bite


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

iggles said:


> Whatever I am hungover, I am not gonna bite


Puff.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

The Rascal said:


> What do you expect from the haters?


Haterz with a Z if you must use the parlance of teenagers. Don't cry Iggles just a bit of bantz.


----------



## notdave (Jul 11, 2015)

The Rascal said:


> She doesn't look particularly happy does she.


Maybe he's just dropped the hand on her... the one holding the cheque is probably a fake...


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

100s of pages of nonsense.....that's what Tallyho is going to come back home to!


----------



## Dave-o (Aug 23, 2015)

What do you expect? Post link to trashy article, get trashy responses that wander off topic pretty quickly.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

The Rascal said:


> She doesn't look particularly happy does she.


Staying completely off topic but same here

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/BjfWGZFIgAAmFsr.png


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

Mr Rossi said:


> Staying completely off topic but same here
> 
> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/BjfWGZFIgAAmFsr.png


Standard Tory night out


----------



## Yussif (Jul 27, 2015)

Zayfran said:


> ^
> Love the Scots. Irish deserve a special mention too. Anyone who tried to blow up Thatcher is all right in my book.
> 
> Bald, Middle-Englanders complaining about Scousers, Immigrants and what not on the other hand....


Not to jump on the bandwagon but you must realize how strong your comments are, I am actually really pissed off at reading this and you can see from the others how they feel, you need to think about things before you communicate, not only in a public forum but if you came out with something like that in person, let's just say there would be few words to follow, use your head.

Slightly on topic, hopefully this sort of person isn't going to feature on the list of stereotypes of the Dubai.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Yussif said:


> Slightly on topic, hopefully this sort of person isn't going to feature on the list of stereotypes of the Dubai.


We wouldn't want things going from bad to wurst.


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

Mr Rossi said:


> We wouldn't want things going from bad to wurst.


I know, I'd hate to live in Scotland, even w*u*rst is to be born in Scotland


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

iggles said:


> I know, I'd hate to live in Scotland, even w*u*rst is to be born in Scotland


It really isn't working that, is it?

I sense a little bit of disappointment and a lot of desperation in your words.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Maybe you two need to be put in separate corners of the room


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

pamela0810 said:


> Maybe you two need to be put in separate corners of the room


Ironic thing is we would probably get on really well


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Well then meet for a drink or something and stop bickering online.


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

The amount forumadmin look at my profile, she/he must have a pretty heavy crush on me 

:eyebrows: :kiss:


----------



## Zayfran (Jul 19, 2015)

Roxtec Blue said:


> Zayfran
> Are you seriously saying anybody who tries to kill or injure another is "alright in your book"?.


Depends what the circumstances are. When the Algerians were trying to kill and injure French generals for freedom it was.



The Rascal said:


> you're as bad as any terrorist.


Lol, okay.

I'm just saying brah, she's the one who supported Pinochet while calling Mandela a terrorist. Her boy Cameron was part of the party that labelled him a 'terrorist' in the Brit parliament too only to come out saying he was 'inspired' by him when the great man finally passed. 

I don't know why you're getting so offended either. No one is insulting you. Would you get so pissed if someone said they wished Kim-Jong-Un harm?

I roll with my Scouse bros when they were chanting MAGGIE!MAGGIE!MAGGIE D--D,D--D,D--D.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Well.....wow!

I'm just back from the holidays and this is not what I expected of the thread! 

That aside, taking a whole week off from internet access and email is fantastic. Sitting in front of your tent with a cold beer or G&T while watching lions wander to the water hole as the sun sets makes you realise there's far more to life than squabbling over internet politics and Margaret Thatcher (and I include myself in this). 

Must do this every year.


----------



## T'challa_Udaku (Nov 14, 2014)

Welcome back Tallyho. It all went Pete tong soon as you left.

Where did you go on holiday?


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Kenya. Maasai Mara and Ambesoli to be specific, plus a day in Nairobi at the onset.





T'challa_Udaku said:


> Welcome back Tallyho. It all went Pete tong soon as you left.
> 
> Where did you go on holiday?


----------



## T'challa_Udaku (Nov 14, 2014)

TallyHo said:


> Kenya. Maasai Mara and Ambesoli to be specific, plus a day in Nairobi at the onset.


Ah wish I had known the destination earlier. I am born and bred Kenyan. My mum would have cooked you some authentic kenyan food.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

T'challa_Udaku said:


> Ah wish I had known the destination earlier. I am born and bred Kenyan. My mum would have cooked you some authentic kenyan food.


Thankful for small mercies Tally eh?


----------

